# Poly Handle Material



## Dave Martell (Mar 23, 2015)

Thought I'd try something different and got some poly handle material. What do you think?


----------



## daveb (Mar 23, 2015)

You going Wa?

I looked at some similar material for a clean white handle, nickle spacers, etc on a Yani. Was not sure how it would grip. Seems like it would be very well suited as spacer or ferrule material.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 23, 2015)

I used to be very anti -anything synthetic, but I've definitely changed my mind. I like to see some crazy color and materials mixed together. You never know what will make a winning combination.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks interesting. I wonder how the weight, feel and balance are.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd use them on wa or western but I think wa would look better. 

I was thinking of whole handles made from them vs just spacers although cutoffs will get used for spacers for sure.

The weight is pretty much the same as wood. 

The feel when finished is the unknown. They'll certainly polish up but will they be slippery?


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 23, 2015)

SWEET!

Please put me down for a sweet Martell gyuto that looks like this:
:fanning:


(j/k -- I think it's a great option)


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 23, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> SWEET!
> 
> Please put me down for a sweet Martell gyuto that looks like this:
> :fanning:View attachment 26880




Hahahahahahaha


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't know Dave you'd better send them all to me and get some real stuff 
I've been using artificial horn (which is basically just some sort of plastic) and it looks and feels VERY similar to real horn. I'm not sure there will be many people who could tell them apart on first sight.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 23, 2015)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> I don't know Dave you'd better send them all to me and get some real stuff
> I've been using artificial horn (which is basically just some sort of plastic) and it looks and feels VERY similar to real horn. I'm not sure there will be many people who could tell them apart on first sight.




I bought some of that faux horn stuff as well. I'm eager to try it out.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 23, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> I bought some of that faux horn stuff as well. I'm eager to try it out.



but does it smell as awful as real horn when you're working with it? 
Ahhhhh, that burnt hair smell.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 23, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> but does it smell as awful as real horn when you're working with it?
> Ahhhhh, that burnt hair smell.





I hope not. :vmc:


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 23, 2015)

That stuff leaves nasty colored bits from sanding all over the place, hope you have a good dust sucker... 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 23, 2015)

apicius9 said:


> That stuff leaves nasty colored bits from sanding all over the place, hope you have a good dust sucker...
> 
> Stefan




Great


----------



## scotchef38 (Mar 24, 2015)

i have made a couple of wa handles from a block of G10 - thought it would be slippery but it isn't.


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 24, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> I used to be very anti -anything synthetic, but I've definitely changed my mind. I like to see some crazy color and materials mixed together. You never know what will make a winning combination.



I'm still anti synthetic and for that matter anti liners, spacers etc.:biggrin: I love the look of crazy burled wood and maybe a copper or nickel spacer but that is it. However, I am pretty sure I am in a minority so I think it will be popular, especially when combined with a stainless blade for a lower maintenance knife.

Having said all that I think if I was choosing one I would just go for it and pick the purple, blue, or red material .


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 25, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> However, I am pretty sure I am in a minority so I think it will be popular, especially when combined with a stainless blade for a lower maintenance knife.




That's what I was thinking as well.


----------



## Benuser (Mar 25, 2015)

The POM handles I've seen became rather brittle after some fifteen years, and much sooner if abused in dishwasher.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 25, 2015)

Benuser said:


> The POM handles I've seen became rather brittle after some fifteen years, and much sooner if abused in dishwasher.




Good thing these aren't POM (Polyoxymethylene)


----------



## Benuser (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks, Dave.


----------

